# Vector File - Dura-Ace C50



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate the graphics on the current Dura Ace C50 wheels and want to go back to the old style where they just had the big Dura-Ace C50 written all round the wheel.

Has anyone got the Vector file so I can get it to my decal guy to do for me?

Thanks!!


----------



## live2veg (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the DA C50 wheels, also not a big fan of the decal and tried to remove it but it's underneath the clear coat. The wheels are really nice so i'm overlooking it for now....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes replica decal sets for Shimano wheels come up on EBay.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

oh man, i used to have something made with corel for my old c50 a couple of years back. i switched to a new work laptop but will try to check my portable drive if I still have it.


----------

